# Good Indoor Photography Locations



## minnesota (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi, I'm taking a family photo (14 people) in a week and they are looking for both outdoor (no problem) and indoor shots...does anyone have any good ideas for indoor? This will be taken on a Saturday. I was thinking of the conservatory in St. Paul, although there are signs posted saying "no professional photography allowed". Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## KmH (Aug 20, 2009)

Sounds like you wish the signs at St. Pauls looked like this:


----------



## thekyle (Aug 20, 2009)

what kind of gear are you planning on bringing?


----------



## Kernix (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, the date you were going to shoot is past, but for next time try arboretums. I dot some pretty good shots inside the various arboretums\buildings at Longwood Gardens in PA. And when you are done you can shoot all the outside stuff.


----------



## Goontz (Aug 20, 2009)

Kernix said:


> Well, the date you were going to shoot is past,...



:scratch:


----------

